# kansas anyone?



## hoosier40000 (Apr 6, 2006)

hey, does anyone live in the eastern kansas area? i am trying to figure out some good places to go shoot, but i am not familiar with this state yet. (i just moved here not too long ago) so if anyone has any suggestions, it would be a great help.


----------



## JRuzich (Apr 25, 2006)

Welcome to the most beautiful state in the world! The Flint Hills are a sure bet. They basically run from Nebraska to Oklahoma between Salina and Topeka. The Konza Prairie near Manhatten and Tallgrass Prairie National Preserve near Strong City are two access points.
I'm not sure of your exact location, but Kansas City, my hometown, always has something going on. Midtown to Downtown are especially interesting photographically.
What kind of photography do you do anyway?
jeremy*


----------

